# Yamaha MD8 needs fixing



## stodge (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a Yamaha MD8 with what are probably broken heads. Does anyone know if it's relatively cheap to fix? I'd sell it but the only buyer would be someone who could fix it themselves.

Thanks


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

The Yamaha MD8 uses MD Data disks for storage, therefore it is an optical disk system. It would likely cost ~$150 for a replacement.


----------

